

Tell HN: Why I will Pirate 'Crossing The Chasm' . - OoTheNigerian

I have waited for months for Geoffery Moore's  classic book Crossing The Chasm  to be "available as in my country" .<p>Normally, changing my country to US will make the Kindle verson available to me.<p>So here I am, literally card in hand, unable to pay for a product that is available. I still cannot phantom the reason a Kindle book (a digital product) is available only in 'certain regions'.<p>So in 24 hours, if I do not find a way to pay for this book I will find a pirated copy.<p>I just hope this is not the beginning of a bad habbit.
======
glimcat
There are numerous such situations; it's a common pain point.

The problem with taking it as a business opportunity is that it usually
results not from anyone wanting to "fill the gap" but rather from licensing
conflicts.

There have been a few specific examples of companies profiting from this e.g.
companies with roots in anime fansubbing who license material then port it to
the US shortly after the Japanese broadcast and with higher standards of
translation. However, these cases are very rare and usually hinge on the
company's ability to negotiate with underserved rightsholders - not
underserved end users.

------
Natsu
> I still cannot phantom the reason a Kindle book

That's one of the most interesting phonetic substitutions I've seen in a long
time. (The expression is "cannot fathom the reason", BTW.)

~~~
kls
Funny story, I am dyslexic and it took me close to 2 minutes to figure out why
you where telling the author that what they wrote was wrong by writing the
same thing that they did. 2 minutes to spot phantom/fathom in 4 words, it's
going to be one of those days. I assume that English is a second languadge for
the author, but I could easily make that same mistake, then choose a spell
check word and never see it until someone pointed it out.

~~~
OoTheNigerian
I am not dyslexic but wondered the same thing. It was until I saw your
phantom/fathom comparison.

English is a first language but I think my poor spelling has stayed at the
level it was in high school due to 'F7' and Google's 'did you mean....'

------
revorad
Email me your address and I'll send you one.

~~~
OoTheNigerian
I love HN. Thanks buddy! Emailed you.

